# where too now??



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

We've just had our 3rd ivf and am beyond gutted! I just don't know where to go now! 
I have low amh of 0.89 and on our 1st cycle had 4eggs collected , 2 put back ended in bfn. 2nd cycle had 4 eggs collected but quality was bad so had 0 that fertilised. 3rd cycle had 2 eggs collected and both fertilised again ending in bfn. My worry now is what to do next. Me and dh were planning on saving and paying privately for one last go but my worry is what if my egg reserves have ran out by then Am so down and depressed and feel like no one of my friends understands what we're going through. I feel we re ignored by our in laws because we don't have children and we're left out of family occasions! Over bank hol they made plans in front of us to go to a fun day with their children we didn't even get an invite like we re not worthy!! Sorry for my big rant I just feel so down and deflated!!x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have wise words of wisdom, just wanted to send you a big    Do your inlaws know how you are feeling? Personally I would tell them to get it out in the open, maybe they don't realise that they aren't including you in special occasions.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear Kirsty  , I just had my bfn too.  Have you look into immune testing?  I get loads of eggs but poor fertilization rate by icsi so don't know if its the nhs clinic embryologist technique or its the protocol they put me on and overstimmulate me.  I would read up Agate's file if you haven't done so and take it from there.  i don't tell my family nor friends anything  about my tx as they wont understand. Good luck hun


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Kirsty, I sympathyse! I am in a similar situation as yourself, very low AMH and only got 1 egg of quality good enough to even attempt to fertilise... It fertilised but didn´t multiply. I am giving myself time, found out the bad news 10 days ago and it is slowly getting better. Have you looked into supplements such as DHEA? That is what I was planning to do next... and try a couple of IUIs before doing IVF again... right now my feelings about another attempt are very mixed!!!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks wibble wobble x 
Lexan think I ll definitely look into immune testing four our future cycle! What's agate's file!? I don't have any friends going through the same thing so just keep it to myself its frustrating! I have found this website a lifesaver during our treatment!! 
Bernie I m going to look into the supplements as well! We had a failed iui before starting ivf as my husband was ill he had low sa at the time!  Just worrying my egg reserves will be none by the time we save up!  x


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

here is the Agate's link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------

